# Fs: Droid 3



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

2 weeks old, still like new, everything that came with it comes with it (box, papers, and charger)

i also am selling my DX, this is my baby, lol. It comes with desk dock, otterbox, sedio case (cracked inside plastic but still works, 5 rubber cases, zagg on it, box, charger, and all paper work.

View attachment 1310


----------



## KrazyKrivda (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there a price on these? May be interested.


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry $400 OBO for the D3
and $225 for the DX


----------



## KrazyKrivda (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm leaning towards 300 for the d3? This would be going to a developer to help with root exploits.

Contact me


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

sold to KrazyKrivda, mods please close thread, thanks!


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tracking Number:1Z21R39V0193318793

shiping UPS overnight today with 10:30 am delivery! pending payment.


----------

